# Merc Z Keyboard



## sahiedlu (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi I have just recently formatted my system, and I have the Merc Z board keyboard, however when i now install the software, it will not recognise the keyboard in the z engine, so i can not take advantage of the gaming pad!
I have tried to manually install the drivers, but it either fails, or says the drivers are invalid

Any ideas would be appreciated! thanks
Luke

p.s. If its any help I also use the microsoft habu mouse, and was having the same problem with this, i.e. it not being recognised in the razer control pannel, however I did solve this by manually installing drivers.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Which driver are you using? Have you tried the latest one from the manufacturer's website, or an older version if the latest is beta?


----------

